# What does your typical day look like?



## littlepickle (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey everyone! I'm bored, nosey, and I've got a camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So I thought I'd start a new thread...
I'm on holidays from University, my partner Mike is overseas working, I run a home business selling make up online, I have three cats, and I'm rapidly becoming a hermit. But I'm happier than I've been in a while since Mike left.. so I thought I'd share with you all what a typical day looks like in the crazy kitty flat of Mr & Mrs Pickle (even if I am minus Mr Pickle temporarily). I hope others will share too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do the mail now!




Do a face of the day..




Organise stock...




Press, bag and sort pigments




Watch movies/tv/concerts (today I'm watching a Josh Groban concert - BECAUSE I AM COOL.)




Stocktaking MAC Pigment samples




Re-organising pigment samples




Take product photos..








Do some swatches (uncropped, Vanilla, Pink Opal, Viz A Violet & Entremauve, all MAC Pigments)




Then I colour in MAC face charts, designing looks for product in use photos.
Debate the pros and cons of glitter with Wesley




Try and stop Doe & Ted from drinking from the taps! Naughty kitties.




Pressing glitters...




Doe helps me with computer stuff.





Give me a photographic tour of your life? Or descriptions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Share!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 27, 2010)

this is a nice idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 however my day would be rather boring! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i might take a few snaps while at work tommorow so you can see what it is like!


----------



## ilexica (Jun 28, 2010)

What a cool idea! Shame my days are so boring - but I will definitely give this a go when I do something fun!


----------



## PBunnieP (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh this sounds fun!


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_this is a nice idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 however my day would be rather boring! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i might take a few snaps while at work tommorow so you can see what it is like!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes please!  the new 3D tellys, perhaps?


----------



## anne082 (Aug 9, 2010)

I just started the same routine, work then home again after not for a week.
than,I will of course do the housework, cleaning, laundry, cooking LOL ... Bored Huh?

I am so impressed with how you have organized your makeup.


----------

